

Philip Greenspun: "$1K HP desktop running Windows Vista" - tx
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2008/01/30/the-1000-hp-desktop-tower-running-windows-vista

======
bayareaguy
_My friend said "this is going to be a nightmare; I've heard such bad things
about Windows Vista; maybe I should switch to Apple?" I confidently assured
her that we would have the machine up and running within 20 minutes._

That's the funniest thing I've heard all year.

~~~
projectileboy
No kidding. I really like reading stuff by Greenspun, and I've no doubt he's a
lot smarter than I am, but sometimes he really says some daffy shit.

------
noonespecial
Remember that scene in "Independence Day" when Will Smith punched that alien
in the head and yelled "Welcome to Earth!"...

Welcome to Vista.

------
run4yourlives
If it's running Vista, the manufacturer should be paying me.

